# Canada approves recreational marijuana



## Rocko

Canada just legalized marijuana. That has big implications for US drug policy.


Matter of time before it becomes legal here


----------



## Rocko

I kind of changed my opinion on this issue. At first I was against decriminalizing or making pot legal, but now I for making it legal. The reason why I’ve evolved is, while I do feel pot is bad for you, there are many ppl that smoke it and are high functioning (no pun), so who am I to deprive them of what they want. Let freedom win out.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

High time..errr...yeah!


----------



## WheelieAddict

NY state has no choice. VT and MA are legalizing too. There are so many people growing pot in the woods and cornfields here they can't keep up anyways, not to mention indoor grows.
Adirondack Life Article -  Grass Roots - Adirondack Life


----------



## MindWars

Rocko said:


> Canada just legalized marijuana. That has big implications for US drug policy.
> 
> 
> Matter of time before it becomes legal here



The Gov. has had a patent on it since 2003, all the while claiming it had no medicinial purposes which the patent proves otherwise.

Then suddenly notice when the pot began to get rec. legal all over the country notice how the " BIG PHARMA" suddenly had an interest in it all.  They can make billions and they knew it . 

All the had to do was work out the kinks with the big banks so it doesn't look like they are laundring drug money and big pharma is already.  While doing so they also have to act like articles are coming out about it so when it takes place nobody is really shocked.  

It's indoctrination.  So was the war on drugs to keep people fearful of it that way the could also keep control of the people.


----------



## petro

I guess it finally answers what this guys deal was.
 

Who whudda thunk a socialist haven would support personal freedom and responsibility ?


----------



## WheelieAddict

Rocko said:


> I kind of changed my opinion on this issue. At first I was against decriminalizing or making pot legal, but now I for making it legal. The reason why I’ve evolved is, while I do feel pot is bad for you, there are many ppl that smoke it and are high functioning (no pun), so who am I to deprive them of what they want. Let freedom win out.


I'm glad you have changed your mind. Pot should be treated like alcohol in my opinion. Whats going on right now where pot is illegal is a bit different but a lot like when we had prohibition of alcohol.

Back then people set up stills out in the woods or in homes. Right now people set up grows in the woods or in homes. Back then tons of alcohol was smuggled across the border. Right now tons of pot is smuggled across the border.

Drug enforcement efforts are better spent on true hard drugs like crack, heroin, and meth. Those drugs are very addicting and much more harmful physically  and are the ones that can ruin people for life.


----------



## protectionist

Hey leftist poheads. If you want to emigrate to Canada, better get moving. It's like the gold rush. A big migration is underway. Not just from the USA, but a number of countries have people moving to Canada to take advantage of the legality of recreational use of marijuana.

It's what people of my generation prayed for 40 and 50 years ago. But it's not happened nationally in the US. In Canada it has. So all you liberal, leftist potheads, pack your bags and backpacks, and get moving. What you can do now, you may not be able to do later. When the influx of immigration gets a bit too heavy for the Canadians , they likely will shut it down. So dudes and gals, if you're going, go now, or lose the chance later.


----------



## Toro

Why?  It's going to be legal here in a few years anyways.


----------



## August West

Toro said:


> Why?  It's going to be legal here in a few years anyways.


In some states it already is.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Yep, already legal here in several states, and likely everywhere in the not so distant future.


----------



## WheelieAddict

protectionist said:


> Hey leftist poheads. If you want to emigrate to Canada, better get moving. It's like the gold rush. A big migration is underway. Not just from the USA, but a number of countries have people moving to Canada to take advantage of the legality of recreational use of marijuana.
> 
> It's what people of my generation prayed for 40 and 50 years ago. But it's not happened nationally in the US. In Canada it has. So all you liberal, leftist potheads, pack your bags and backpacks, and get moving. What you can do now, you may not be able to do later. When the influx of immigration gets a bit too heavy for the Canadians , they likely will shut it down. So dudes and gals, if you're going, go now, or lose the chance later.


We should boot your ass to Siberia, would help make the world a better place.


----------



## Moonglow

I know lots of Nazis on the right that get high.


----------



## frigidweirdo

protectionist said:


> Hey leftist poheads. If you want to emigrate to Canada, better get moving. It's like the gold rush. A big migration is underway. Not just from the USA, but a number of countries have people moving to Canada to take advantage of the legality of recreational use of marijuana.
> 
> It's what people of my generation prayed for 40 and 50 years ago. But it's not happened nationally in the US. In Canada it has. So all you liberal, leftist potheads, pack your bags and backpacks, and get moving. What you can do now, you may not be able to do later. When the influx of immigration gets a bit too heavy for the Canadians , they likely will shut it down. So dudes and gals, if you're going, go now, or lose the chance later.



Wouldn't want the people being able to make their own decisions for themselves, now, would we?

Keep them in their place and make sure they can't enjoy themselves.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

frigidweirdo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey leftist poheads. If you want to emigrate to Canada, better get moving. It's like the gold rush. A big migration is underway. Not just from the USA, but a number of countries have people moving to Canada to take advantage of the legality of recreational use of marijuana.
> 
> It's what people of my generation prayed for 40 and 50 years ago. But it's not happened nationally in the US. In Canada it has. So all you liberal, leftist potheads, pack your bags and backpacks, and get moving. What you can do now, you may not be able to do later. When the influx of immigration gets a bit too heavy for the Canadians , they likely will shut it down. So dudes and gals, if you're going, go now, or lose the chance later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want the people being able to make their own decisions for themselves, now, would we?
> 
> Keep them in their place and make sure they can't enjoy themselves.
Click to expand...


Vacation dollars will head to Canada.


----------



## petro

Good for Canada to vote for individual freedom.


----------



## Moonglow

petro said:


> Good for Canada to vote for individual freedom.


Unlike the USA where freedom is just a jingle on a commercial.


----------



## miketx

Moonglow said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for Canada to vote for individual freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the USA where freedom is just a jingle on a commercial.
Click to expand...

You and the rest of the turd academy are free to leave.


----------



## TNHarley

frigidweirdo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey leftist poheads. If you want to emigrate to Canada, better get moving. It's like the gold rush. A big migration is underway. Not just from the USA, but a number of countries have people moving to Canada to take advantage of the legality of recreational use of marijuana.
> 
> It's what people of my generation prayed for 40 and 50 years ago. But it's not happened nationally in the US. In Canada it has. So all you liberal, leftist potheads, pack your bags and backpacks, and get moving. What you can do now, you may not be able to do later. When the influx of immigration gets a bit too heavy for the Canadians , they likely will shut it down. So dudes and gals, if you're going, go now, or lose the chance later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want the people being able to make their own decisions for themselves, now, would we?
> 
> Keep them in their place and make sure they can't enjoy themselves.
Click to expand...

I always laugh when hacked out leftists talk about "decisions" or "freedom"


----------



## Votto

Moonglow said:


> I know lots of Nazis on the right that get high.



Well the term Nazi means socialist dingleberry.

And yes, Hitler was always high on drugs as well.


----------



## Votto

TNHarley said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey leftist poheads. If you want to emigrate to Canada, better get moving. It's like the gold rush. A big migration is underway. Not just from the USA, but a number of countries have people moving to Canada to take advantage of the legality of recreational use of marijuana.
> 
> It's what people of my generation prayed for 40 and 50 years ago. But it's not happened nationally in the US. In Canada it has. So all you liberal, leftist potheads, pack your bags and backpacks, and get moving. What you can do now, you may not be able to do later. When the influx of immigration gets a bit too heavy for the Canadians , they likely will shut it down. So dudes and gals, if you're going, go now, or lose the chance later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want the people being able to make their own decisions for themselves, now, would we?
> 
> Keep them in their place and make sure they can't enjoy themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always laugh when hacked out leftists talk about "decisions" or "freedom"
Click to expand...


The Left only cares about freedom in a very narrow context, the freedom to have sex and do drugs, other than that, they want a police state.


----------



## iceberg

protectionist said:


> Hey leftist poheads. If you want to emigrate to Canada, better get moving. It's like the gold rush. A big migration is underway. Not just from the USA, but a number of countries have people moving to Canada to take advantage of the legality of recreational use of marijuana.
> 
> It's what people of my generation prayed for 40 and 50 years ago. But it's not happened nationally in the US. In Canada it has. So all you liberal, leftist potheads, pack your bags and backpacks, and get moving. What you can do now, you may not be able to do later. When the influx of immigration gets a bit too heavy for the Canadians , they likely will shut it down. So dudes and gals, if you're going, go now, or lose the chance later.


except i know a lot of conservative potheads too.


----------



## frigidweirdo

TNHarley said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey leftist poheads. If you want to emigrate to Canada, better get moving. It's like the gold rush. A big migration is underway. Not just from the USA, but a number of countries have people moving to Canada to take advantage of the legality of recreational use of marijuana.
> 
> It's what people of my generation prayed for 40 and 50 years ago. But it's not happened nationally in the US. In Canada it has. So all you liberal, leftist potheads, pack your bags and backpacks, and get moving. What you can do now, you may not be able to do later. When the influx of immigration gets a bit too heavy for the Canadians , they likely will shut it down. So dudes and gals, if you're going, go now, or lose the chance later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want the people being able to make their own decisions for themselves, now, would we?
> 
> Keep them in their place and make sure they can't enjoy themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always laugh when hacked out leftists talk about "decisions" or "freedom"
Click to expand...


That's nice for you. 

It always makes me laugh when partisan hacks come on here with no argument at all.


----------



## TNHarley

frigidweirdo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey leftist poheads. If you want to emigrate to Canada, better get moving. It's like the gold rush. A big migration is underway. Not just from the USA, but a number of countries have people moving to Canada to take advantage of the legality of recreational use of marijuana.
> 
> It's what people of my generation prayed for 40 and 50 years ago. But it's not happened nationally in the US. In Canada it has. So all you liberal, leftist potheads, pack your bags and backpacks, and get moving. What you can do now, you may not be able to do later. When the influx of immigration gets a bit too heavy for the Canadians , they likely will shut it down. So dudes and gals, if you're going, go now, or lose the chance later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want the people being able to make their own decisions for themselves, now, would we?
> 
> Keep them in their place and make sure they can't enjoy themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always laugh when hacked out leftists talk about "decisions" or "freedom"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice for you.
> 
> It always makes me laugh when partisan hacks come on here with no argument at all.
Click to expand...

No, of course not. I agree with what you said. You just arent consistent.


----------



## frigidweirdo

miketx said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for Canada to vote for individual freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the USA where freedom is just a jingle on a commercial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and the rest of the turd academy are free to leave.
Click to expand...


Ah, that argument again.

They vote for Trump because he offers CHANGE and then they tell others to leave when they suggest CHANGE. 

Amazing, huh?


----------



## iceberg

frigidweirdo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for Canada to vote for individual freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the USA where freedom is just a jingle on a commercial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and the rest of the turd academy are free to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that argument again.
> 
> They vote for Trump because he offers CHANGE and then they tell others to leave when they suggest CHANGE.
> 
> Amazing, huh?
Click to expand...

since when was it a requirement to want the same changes in order to still yet want changes?


----------



## joaquinmiller

protectionist said:


> Hey leftist poheads. If you want to emigrate to Canada, better get moving. It's like the gold rush. A big migration is underway. Not just from the USA, but a number of countries have people moving to Canada to take advantage of the legality of recreational use of marijuana.
> 
> It's what people of my generation prayed for 40 and 50 years ago. But it's not happened nationally in the US. In Canada it has. So all you liberal, leftist potheads, pack your bags and backpacks, and get moving. What you can do now, you may not be able to do later. When the influx of immigration gets a bit too heavy for the Canadians , they likely will shut it down. So dudes and gals, if you're going, go now, or lose the chance later.



If you move to Canada, you can get away from all the criminal potheads.


----------



## protectionist

Toro said:


> Why?  It's going to be legal here in a few years anyways.


I remember a lot of people saying that in 1966.


----------



## protectionist

August West said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's going to be legal here in a few years anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> In some states it already is.
Click to expand...

But it still is illegal under federal law, in all 50 states.


----------



## protectionist

DigitalDrifter said:


> Yep, already legal here in several states, and likely everywhere in the not so distant future.


Not likely at all.


----------



## protectionist

WheelieAddict said:


> We should boot your ass to Siberia, would help make the world a better place.


LOL.  What the hell is your problem ?


----------



## protectionist

Moonglow said:


> I know lots of Nazis on the right that get high.


They can leave too.


----------



## Moonglow

protectionist said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know lots of Nazis on the right that get high.
> 
> 
> 
> They can leave too.
Click to expand...

Why would they do that when it's available in the USA and always has been?


----------



## protectionist

frigidweirdo said:


> Wouldn't want the people being able to make their own decisions for themselves, now, would we?


We would.  And with INFORMATION, they can do just that.


----------



## protectionist

petro said:


> Good for Canada to vote for individual freedom.


And car accidents. And emphysyma.  And heart attacks.


----------



## protectionist

Moonglow said:


> Unlike the USA where freedom is just a jingle on a commercial.


Idiotic nonsense.  If it was _"a just a jingle on a commercial"_ you wouldn't be talking here now.


----------



## August West

Moonglow said:


> I know lots of Nazis on the right that get high.


Sessions said he liked the Klan until he found out that some of them smoke weed. Have you ever tried lighting a joint with a tiki torch?


----------



## protectionist

Votto said:


> The Left only cares about freedom in a very narrow context, the freedom to have sex and do drugs, other than that, they want a police state.


Sounds accurate.


----------



## protectionist

iceberg said:


> except i know a lot of conservative potheads too.


There are many more on the left.


----------



## Moonglow

August West said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know lots of Nazis on the right that get high.
> 
> 
> 
> Sessions said he liked the Klan until he found out that some of them smoke weed. Have you ever tried lighting a joint with a tiki torch?
Click to expand...

It works better than an electrical source in a jail.


----------



## Moonglow

protectionist said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> except i know a lot of conservative potheads too.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many more on the left.
Click to expand...

Us potheads don't care since all we are interested in is getting high not putting down people.
Unless you have shitty weed.


----------



## protectionist

frigidweirdo said:


> It always makes me laugh when partisan hacks come on here with no argument at all.


Where's yours ?


----------



## Moonglow

protectionist said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It always makes me laugh when partisan hacks come on here with no argument at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Where's yours ?
Click to expand...

He like smoked it, Dude.


----------



## protectionist

protectionist said:


> Ah, that argument again.
> 
> They vote for Trump because he offers CHANGE and then they tell others to leave when they suggest CHANGE.
> 
> Amazing, huh?


All depends on what the change IS.


----------



## protectionist

Moonglow said:


> He like smoked it, Dude.


Then he doesn't have it either.


----------



## Moonglow

protectionist said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, that argument again.
> 
> They vote for Trump because he offers CHANGE and then they tell others to leave when they suggest CHANGE.
> 
> Amazing, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> All depends on what the change IS.
Click to expand...

You don't like that guy you are responding to, why lie to him?


----------



## Votto

Moonglow said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> except i know a lot of conservative potheads too.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many more on the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us potheads don't care since all we are interested in is getting high not putting down people.
> Unless you have shitty weed.
Click to expand...


Yes....we know


----------



## Moonglow

Votto said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> except i know a lot of conservative potheads too.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many more on the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us potheads don't care since all we are interested in is getting high not putting down people.
> Unless you have shitty weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes....we know
Click to expand...

Know what?


----------



## Mr Natural

protectionist said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> except i know a lot of conservative potheads too.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many more on the left.
Click to expand...

 
You’ve done an exhaustive study on this, right?


----------



## Votto

Moonglow said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> except i know a lot of conservative potheads too.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many more on the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us potheads don't care since all we are interested in is getting high not putting down people.
> Unless you have shitty weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes....we know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Know what?
Click to expand...


Too funny.

So this pot head walks into a store and says, "Dude, how much for the microwave?"  The manager repsonded, "Sorry, I don't sell to potheads."

Undaunted, the man returned the next day and asked to buy the same microwave again, as the manager subsequently repeated the same thing, "Sorry, I don't sell to potheads".  Aggravated, the man retorted, "How do you know I smoke pot and why won't you sell me this microwave?, to which the manager of the store retorted, "Stop using the word 'dude" and that is not a microwave, it's a TV."


----------



## Moonglow

Mr Clean said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> except i know a lot of conservative potheads too.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many more on the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’ve done an exhaustive study on this, right?
Click to expand...

Almost everyone he gets high with is leftist so yes..


----------



## Moonglow

Votto said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> except i know a lot of conservative potheads too.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many more on the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us potheads don't care since all we are interested in is getting high not putting down people.
> Unless you have shitty weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes....we know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Know what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny.
Click to expand...

Might as well get it while I can.


----------



## Moonglow

For my birthday I got two ounces of killer weed...I have yet to find any babies to eat.


----------



## Wry Catcher

protectionist said:


> Hey leftist poheads. If you want to emigrate to Canada, better get moving. It's like the gold rush. A big migration is underway. Not just from the USA, but a number of countries have people moving to Canada to take advantage of the legality of recreational use of marijuana.
> 
> It's what people of my generation prayed for 40 and 50 years ago. But it's not happened nationally in the US. In Canada it has. So all you liberal, leftist potheads, pack your bags and backpacks, and get moving. What you can do now, you may not be able to do later. When the influx of immigration gets a bit too heavy for the Canadians , they likely will shut it down. So dudes and gals, if you're going, go now, or lose the chance later.



Hey Right Wing Moronic Fool, more social problems are directly related to alcohol and tobacco than to MJ.  

The fact is alcohol leads to violence, and pot leads to the munchies. Of course smoking weed or tobacco isn't good for anyone, but a cookie or brownie makes one happy, hungry and peaceful.  Ask any cop, they'll tell you that dealing with a drunk is very problematic, dealing with a stoner is not.

Prohibition of Pot is foolish, it hasn't worked and has created a black market, filling the pockets of criminal organizations and costing taxpayers for enforcement of MJ laws.  Taxing its production and sales will be a cost-benefit, and the only drawback is when fools drive impaired.

Laws already are on the books making drunk driving and driving under the influence of both legal and illegal substances are crimes.  I'd advocate that anyone who is arrested for a second time to be charged with a Felony, and upon conviction have their licensed revoked for five years, and receive a jail sentence of at least 30-days, and be placed on Probation for five years, & complete a one year counseling program on substance abuse.  

Those who have multiple arrests and convictions could then be sent to Prison, and any vehicle they were driving be confiscated and sold to benefit victims injured by an impaired driver.


----------



## petro

iceberg said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey leftist poheads. If you want to emigrate to Canada, better get moving. It's like the gold rush. A big migration is underway. Not just from the USA, but a number of countries have people moving to Canada to take advantage of the legality of recreational use of marijuana.
> 
> It's what people of my generation prayed for 40 and 50 years ago. But it's not happened nationally in the US. In Canada it has. So all you liberal, leftist potheads, pack your bags and backpacks, and get moving. What you can do now, you may not be able to do later. When the influx of immigration gets a bit too heavy for the Canadians , they likely will shut it down. So dudes and gals, if you're going, go now, or lose the chance later.
> 
> 
> 
> except i know a lot of conservative potheads too.
Click to expand...

I would be one of those.
I wouldn't say pothead, 
Just prefer over alcohol and helps me sleep through back pain without using narcotics.


----------



## DrLove

protectionist said:


> Hey leftist poheads. If you want to emigrate to Canada, better get moving. It's like the gold rush. A big migration is underway. Not just from the USA, but a number of countries have people moving to Canada to take advantage of the legality of recreational use of marijuana.
> 
> It's what people of my generation prayed for 40 and 50 years ago. But it's not happened nationally in the US. In Canada it has. So all you liberal, leftist potheads, pack your bags and backpacks, and get moving. What you can do now, you may not be able to do later. When the influx of immigration gets a bit too heavy for the Canadians , they likely will shut it down. So dudes and gals, if you're going, go now, or lose the chance later.



Most of the pot smokers I know voted for Donald Trump.


----------



## Harry Dresden

protectionist said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's going to be legal here in a few years anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> In some states it already is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it still is illegal under federal law, in all 50 states.
Click to expand...

yea like they enforce that one....


----------



## Harry Dresden

protectionist said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> except i know a lot of conservative potheads too.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many more on the left.
Click to expand...

yea sure there are....is that what they told you?....


----------



## iceberg

petro said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey leftist poheads. If you want to emigrate to Canada, better get moving. It's like the gold rush. A big migration is underway. Not just from the USA, but a number of countries have people moving to Canada to take advantage of the legality of recreational use of marijuana.
> 
> It's what people of my generation prayed for 40 and 50 years ago. But it's not happened nationally in the US. In Canada it has. So all you liberal, leftist potheads, pack your bags and backpacks, and get moving. What you can do now, you may not be able to do later. When the influx of immigration gets a bit too heavy for the Canadians , they likely will shut it down. So dudes and gals, if you're going, go now, or lose the chance later.
> 
> 
> 
> except i know a lot of conservative potheads too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be one of those.
> I wouldn't say pothead,
> Just prefer over alcohol and helps me sleep through back pain without using narcotics.
Click to expand...


people just love stereotypes.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Votto said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> except i know a lot of conservative potheads too.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many more on the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us potheads don't care since all we are interested in is getting high not putting down people.
> Unless you have shitty weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes....we know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Know what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> So this pot head walks into a store and says, "Dude, how much for the microwave?"  The manager repsonded, "Sorry, I don't sell to potheads."
> 
> Undaunted, the man returned the next day and asked to buy the same microwave again, as the manager subsequently repeated the same thing, "Sorry, I don't sell to potheads".  Aggravated, the man retorted, "How do you know I smoke pot and why won't you sell me this microwave?, to which the manager of the store retorted, "Stop using the word 'dude" and that is not a microwave, it's a TV."
Click to expand...

geez....


----------



## petro

protectionist said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for Canada to vote for individual freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> And car accidents. And emphysyma.  And heart attacks.
Click to expand...

An individuals choice.

Or are you arguing for a nanny state to protect us from ourselves?
I call BS on the fear mongering.


----------



## petro

The drug war is tyranny against citizens.

If I enjoy a martini or a couple puffs after work,
Who is really harmed?

Abusers, like in the case of alcohol will face penalties through existing DUI laws.

Keep the government out of my wallet and out of my personal choices!!!!


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Moonglow said:


> I know lots of Nazis on the right that get high.



Stop with the goddamned "Nazi" bullshit.


----------



## Syriusly

protectionist said:


> Hey leftist poheads. If you want to emigrate to Canada, better get moving. It's like the gold rush. A big migration is underway. Not just from the USA, but a number of countries have people moving to Canada to take advantage of the legality of recreational use of marijuana.
> 
> It's what people of my generation prayed for 40 and 50 years ago. But it's not happened nationally in the US. In Canada it has. So all you liberal, leftist potheads, pack your bags and backpacks, and get moving. What you can do now, you may not be able to do later. When the influx of immigration gets a bit too heavy for the Canadians , they likely will shut it down. So dudes and gals, if you're going, go now, or lose the chance later.



As much as I detest Lying Donnie- even he has indicated that he supports legalizing pot nationally here.


----------



## Silhouette

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Vacation dollars will head to Canada.



While the heroin replacement industry to Canada's black market will send dollars back to Mexico.  Brace yourselves Canada.  Better start churning out used-needle kiosks faster than Big Macs at Mickey D's (which will be substitute indigent junkie homeless camps/bathrooms in the poorer parts of your towns & cities).


----------



## Moonglow

DigitalDrifter said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know lots of Nazis on the right that get high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with the goddamned "Nazi" bullshit.
Click to expand...

They are real Nazis one is ninety-two.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

And shooting public pot smokers is legal, too. Self defense.
Beware, pot addicts. Educate yourselves.


----------



## Dragonlady

petro said:


> The drug war is tyranny against citizens.
> 
> If I enjoy a martini or a couple puffs after work,
> Who is really harmed?
> 
> Abusers, like in the case of alcohol will face penalties through existing DUI laws.
> 
> Keep the government out of my wallet and out of my personal choices!!!!



I love going to the dispensary. I can get a quarter ounce for $30.  A half for $50.


----------



## Moonglow

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> And shooting public pot smokers is legal, too. Self defense.
> Beware, pot addicts. Educate yourselves.


Go ahead and try one today.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Moonglow said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> And shooting public pot smokers is legal, too. Self defense.
> Beware, pot addicts. Educate yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and try one today.
Click to expand...

You’re abjectly ignorant.


----------



## Moonglow

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> And shooting public pot smokers is legal, too. Self defense.
> Beware, pot addicts. Educate yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and try one today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re abjectly ignorant.
Click to expand...

Ignorant indeed, murderer, no..


----------



## theDoctorisIn

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> And shooting public pot smokers is legal, too. Self defense.
> Beware, pot addicts. Educate yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and try one today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re abjectly ignorant.
Click to expand...


Sometimes it's hard to tell if you're trolling, or actually this retarded.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Moonglow said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> And shooting public pot smokers is legal, too. Self defense.
> Beware, pot addicts. Educate yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and try one today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re abjectly ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant indeed, murderer, no..
Click to expand...

Self defense isn’t murder. I suppose you like to inject penicillin into children with a penicillin allergy, too.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

theDoctorisIn said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> And shooting public pot smokers is legal, too. Self defense.
> Beware, pot addicts. Educate yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and try one today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re abjectly ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it's hard to tell if you're trolling, or actually this retarded.
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself, moronic dupe. Pot is dangerous for some people. Do some research and stop letting yourself be duped by the pot lobby. It makes you look foolish and naive.


----------



## Moonglow

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> And shooting public pot smokers is legal, too. Self defense.
> Beware, pot addicts. Educate yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and try one today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re abjectly ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant indeed, murderer, no..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Self defense isn’t murder. I suppose you like to inject penicillin into children with a penicillin allergy, too.
Click to expand...

What does bacteria have to do with this?


----------



## Moonglow

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> And shooting public pot smokers is legal, too. Self defense.
> Beware, pot addicts. Educate yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and try one today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re abjectly ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it's hard to tell if you're trolling, or actually this retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself, moronic dupe. Pot is dangerous for some people. Do some research and stop letting yourself be duped by the pot lobby. It makes you look foolish and naive.
Click to expand...

People die from bee stings yet we don't kill off the bees.


----------



## teddyearp

Moonglow said:


> I know lots of Nazis on the right that get high.


So you're automatically a Nazi if you lean right and smoke a little? What a douschebag.


----------



## Harry Dresden

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> And shooting public pot smokers is legal, too. Self defense.
> Beware, pot addicts. Educate yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and try one today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re abjectly ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it's hard to tell if you're trolling, or actually this retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself, moronic dupe. Pot is dangerous for some people. Do some research and stop letting yourself be duped by the pot lobby. It makes you look foolish and naive.
Click to expand...

you look foolish and naive whenever you talk about pot....


----------



## Dan Stubbs

protectionist said:


> Hey leftist poheads. If you want to emigrate to Canada, better get moving. It's like the gold rush. A big migration is underway. Not just from the USA, but a number of countries have people moving to Canada to take advantage of the legality of recreational use of marijuana.
> 
> It's what people of my generation prayed for 40 and 50 years ago. But it's not happened nationally in the US. In Canada it has. So all you liberal, leftist potheads, pack your bags and backpacks, and get moving. What you can do now, you may not be able to do later. When the influx of immigration gets a bit too heavy for the Canadians , they likely will shut it down. So dudes and gals, if you're going, go now, or lose the chance later.


*It will make the Winters there a little better. LOL*


----------



## Dan Stubbs

petro said:


> Good for Canada to vote for individual freedom.


*Well they will not have to vote as often as they do now.*


----------



## Moonglow

teddyearp said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know lots of Nazis on the right that get high.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're automatically a Nazi if you lean right and smoke a little? What a douschebag.
Click to expand...

They have to be it's the political paradox that dominates the social landscapes.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> And shooting public pot smokers is legal, too. Self defense.
> Beware, pot addicts. Educate yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and try one today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re abjectly ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it's hard to tell if you're trolling, or actually this retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself, moronic dupe. Pot is dangerous for some people. Do some research and stop letting yourself be duped by the pot lobby. It makes you look foolish and naive.
Click to expand...


Peanuts are dangerous for some people also - but that doesn't make it "self defense" to kill someone for eating peanuts in public.


----------



## petro

Where is tipsy?

Should be along anytime with some wonderful insight on this issue...as always


----------

